
On Wikipedia: In Defense of Inclusionism - setra
https://www.gwern.net/In-Defense-Of-Inclusionism
======
nabla9
Maybe Wikipedia don't scale as gwern assumes.

You would think that editing work related to the number of pages is sublinear
or linear, but maybe that's not true.

When the organization grows in numbers number of management positions grows
logarithmically, but the amount of communication may grow much faster.
Wikipedia has a editing hierarchy and process that is much more complicated
than just a simple tree hierarchy for a good reason.

The culture of the organization may also put limits to the growth and is
related to communication. You can't just assume that the organizational
culture can be maintained without increasing efforts to maintain it. Large
companies and organizations always struggle with this. The mission is lost.

I really hope that genuinely meritocratic pedias like
[http://www.scholarpedia.org/](http://www.scholarpedia.org/) ,
[https://plato.stanford.edu/](https://plato.stanford.edu/),
[https://www.iep.utm.edu/](https://www.iep.utm.edu/) will continue to grow as
alternative to Wikipedia.

